# Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss



## Elbfischer3 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an Alle,

ich verliere beim Gufieren an der Elbe einen Gummi nach dem Anderen. Bisher habe ich auf GuFi erst einen Zander in der Elbe gefangen und mehrere Barsche und ein paar Hechte bis 50cm. Mit Wobbler im Gegensatz fange ich ab und an mal Zander, aber meine Gummis mögen sie scheinbar nicht. Hauptsächlich angel ich entweder direkt in der Strömung, oder aber an Strömungskanten. Meist fische ich die Faulenzermethode, aber durch die großen Steine im Wasser reiße ich mir die Gummis reihenweise ab. Es ist eine richtige Materialschlacht. Trotzdem muss es doch gehen, die Gummis so zu führen, dass man in einer Stunde nicht gleich 4-5 Gummis verliert und trotzdem fängt. Grundkontakt und trotzdem nicht nur Hänger??? Hat jemand ne Methode wie man die Hängergefahr minimiert? Habe schon alle möglichen Techniken versucht, von der langsamen (hängerreichsten) Methode bis zum schnellen Rucken. Meine Rute ist entweder ne 2,70er Skeletor bis 28 Gramm WG bei GuFis bis 8cm und für größere GuFis ne 3,50er Dorsch-Spin bis 120Gramm WG. Schnur ist ne 6er Whiplash und nen 7x7er Stahl in ca 50cm Länge, so dass es nicht gleich die Geflochtene durchwetzt. Meine GuFis sind meist 8cm bei ca 10 Gramm Bleikopf ohne zusätzliche Angstdrillinge.

Für Tips bin ich sehr dankbar:m

|wavey:


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Solche Materialschlachten habe ich an der Elbe bisher noch nicht erlebt, aber ein Gegenrezept gegen Hänger kenne ich leider nicht. Grob gesagt fischt man den Gummifisch auch "richtig", wenn man regelmäßig Hänger damit hat. - So bedauerlich das auch ist.
Ich kann dir allerdings einen Tipp geben wie man Hänger öfters wieder freibekommt. Oft sehe ich Angler, die bei einem Hänger gleich mit voller Wucht loszerren, so dass die Rute fast bricht. - Ein großer Fehler, denn dadurch verkeilt sich der Gummifisch erst so richtig fest in der Steinpackung.
Wenn ich merke, dass ich einen Hänger habe, gehe ich meist so vor, dass ich erstmal mit sehr sanften!!! Rucken versucht ihn wieder zu lösen. Funktioniert das nicht. Spanne ich die Schnur ordentlich und lasse sie dann ruckartig schnipsen. Mit diesen beiden Methoden löse ich mindestens 50 % meiner Hänger wieder. Hilft beides nicht , kann man noch versuchen, die Schnur ablaufen zu lassen, so dass sich ein großer Schnurbogen bildet und dann mal schnell wieder die Schnur ein Kurbeln. Hilft auch das nicht kann man nur noch mit Gewalt versuchen aus verschiedenen Richtigungen zu ziehen, aber ist man an dem Punkt angelangt, ist steht meist ein Abriss bevor...


----------



## Elbfischer3 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Hallo Veit,

Danke erstmal für die Antwort

Ich praktiziere schon die Techniken beim Hängerlösen und oft gehts auch wirklich gut, aber leider habe ich nicht immer Glück und bei jedem zweiten Wurf nen Hänger kassieren und von 3 Hängern 2 zu lösen macht trotzdem noch viel Verlust, aber liegt es vielleicht an der Jigform? Zum einen Fische ich die eingegossenen Jigköpfe in die GuFis von SPRO (4er Packung) oder aber Rundköpfe. Habe mal gehört, dass Bananenköpfe oder Footballköpfe die Hängergefahr deutlich mindern oder aber StandUp-Jigs. Vielleicht fische ich auch falsche Gewichte;+ Ich benutze entweder bei 8cm 8Gramm Köpfe oder aber bei nem 12er Shark nen 6Gramm Rundkopf. Habe auch Gummis bis 15cm und bei dennen sind zwischen 10 und 20Gramm-Köpfe drauf. Aber eben alles Rundköpfe. Habe eh das Gefühl die eingegossenen Köpfe in die GuFis sind eher nachteilig wegen Hängern, da ich die mir ständig abreiße. Vielleichrt schnellere Köderführung?

VG schonmal und Danke|wavey:


----------



## Ronen (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Ich kenne diese Problematik aus dem Elsterbecken. Da ist kein Kraut gegen gewachsen.

Nun kenne ich meine Schneisen wo ich auch mal nen Gufi schleifen kann. Ansonsten fische ich knapp über Grund...was bei 2m wassertiefe und 15er Gufis gar net so einfach ist


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Hier in der Ijssel ist das nichts anders. Regelrechtes ansparangeln. Zum lösen hat Veid ja schon alles geschrieben, dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen. Um weniger Hänger zu bekommen IMMER die schnur stramm halten, hilft nicht immer aber oft. Bei den Jigkopfformen habe ich bisher keinen UNterschied festgestellt.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

@ all,

weis garnicht was Ihr habt...... bei euch sind es doch "NUR" die gufi´s,bei mir sind es gleich die  teuren Wobbler (Rapalla & Co.) die sich ständig verabschieden.........da könnte ich jedes mal wieder das :vkriegen!Abba so isses eben an manchen tagen geht es gut an anderen versenkt man gerade mal 50 Eus im Main.

Cheers MightyE


----------



## Koederwahnsinn (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Hi , probier mal Dropshoten mit langem spaltblei unten und 20cm dadrüber mit Palormarknoten nen offsethaken eingehangen und dort den Gummi raufziehen klappt an der Oder ganz gut


----------



## theactor (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Hi,

fast alles gesagt  
Was häufig hilft: je näher die der Köder an die Steilpackungen kommt, desto steiler die Rute halten. Dadurch der Köder etwas "steiler" nach unten und man hat Chance beim dann spürbaren Steinkontakt sofort zu reagieren. 
Ansonsten würde ich es auch mit Dropshotten versuchen; oder mit dem "Softjerken" - dazu brauchts aber auch wieder anderes Gerät.
Dabei ist der GuFi mit einem beschwerten Offsethaken versehen, der am Rücken kaum herausragt und je nach Gewicht langsam zu Boden sinkt.










Kurz einen kurzen Schlag a.d. Rute und man versetzt das Ding wieder in Bewegungen - sieht sehr "krank" aus! #6 
Bin diesbezüglich aber selber noch in der "Testphase" (und dazu leider viel zu selten am Wasser...)

#h


----------



## Promachos (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Hallo!

Ein Patentrezept hab ich natürlich auch nicht, aber zwei Bemerkungen zu dem, was Du geschrieben hast:

Versuch es doch mal mit Bananenköpfen. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass meine Hängerrate gesunken ist, seitdem ich umgestellt habe.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Deine leichte Kombo von der Zusammenstellung her ideal ist. Maximales Wurfgewicht von 28gr scheint mir etwas "schwabblig"; hast Du da wirklich noch direkten Kontakt zum Gufi?
Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit allen Kopfformen ungefähr gleich viele Hänger hat, mit Rundköpfen lassen sie sich aber am ehsten noch lösen. 
Die Sache mit der Steinpackung ist immer ne schwierige Kiste. An ihrer Kante steht meist der Fisch.
An Buhnen hab ich allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die letzten vier, fünf Meter vorm Ufer meist durchkurbeln kann, da dort keine Bisse mehr kommen. Als Nebeneffekt lassen sich viele Hänger somit auch vermeiden.


----------



## Vodnik (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

moin, 
probiers mal mit Erie (=stand up) Jigs. soll man ja angeblich weniger hänger mit haben... ausserdem sollte man möglichst die jigs mit rundhaken (nicht mit diesen dicken, eckig gebogenen) verwenden - die sollen sich zur not durch langsamen stetigen zug aufbiegen lassen, allerdings nur mit 'ner schnur ab 5 kg tragkraft. das hab ich hier (unter tipps+tricks / jigkopf) gelesen, ausprobiert noch nicht (aber ich spinne z.zt. auch nur mit mono und da funzt die methode wegen der dehnung eh nicht). und das ganze natürlich nicht über rute + rolle, sonst machste am ende mehr schaden, denn auf dauer macht das zumindest die rolle nicht lange mit ---> stock oder ähnliches verwenden! ansonsten, wie oben schon gesagt, hänger versuchen behutsam zu lösen und nicht gewaltsam noch mehr "festrammeln". 

...und immer schön sparen ;-)

gs, Falk


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

stimme veit voll zu, durch schnippsen bekommt man fast jeden koeder wieder frei, wenn er in den steinen festsitzt. der kann sich ja nicht wie in holz eingraben. und ich reisse lieber ab und angel dafuer am fisch, gerade bei zandern ja so wichtig.


----------



## USA (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich kann dir allerdings einen Tipp geben wie man Hänger öfters wieder freibekommt.


Also ich würds so machen:
ich lass einfach ein Catherinnen-blei
hinuntersausen und zu 90% löst sich der gummifisch wieder!|wavey:


----------



## Balzaa (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

servs, wie schwer sollte denn das blei sein? werds ma ausprobieren.. auch wenn ich mir nich so richtig vorstellen kann das des funzt..


----------



## USA (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

so ca. 40-80g sind genau richtig!
Du musst halt schaun das des catherinnen-blei schön auf deiner schnur läuft!
Also wenn das bei mir nichts hilft, dann hau ich an , ja wiue ein Irrer und hebe die rute so das sie parallel zur schnur is, und jetzt wird richtig gezogen! Ich hab aber auch ne 0,40er drauf, mit ner 25er kannste das nicht machen!
So blöd das klingt, ich hab ALLE Hänger am z.b. Main freibekommen°! Ich habe erst *Einen *Kunstköder verloren, das war am brombachsee(mein lieblingsblinker:c:c), muss aber dazusagen das ich dort bestimmt 20 hänger in ein paar stunden gehabt habe und das eine woche lang!


----------



## Vodnik (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

@USA

klingt gut, kannst du das mal bidde genauer erklären (die montage & was genau das für'n blei ist)? pn geht auch...

big thx.

gs, Vodnik


----------



## USA (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

so sieht das catherinnen-blei aus:
"im i-net findet man keine bilder..."
das ist ein blei mit einem loch drinn und da drinn sitzt ein kunststoff stift mit einer schnurführung, wenn man das blei sieht ises logischer.....
wartet mal ich versuch ein bild zu bekommen!


----------



## Rheinspezi (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*



> An Buhnen hab ich allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die letzten vier, fünf Meter vorm Ufer meist durchkurbeln kann, da dort keine Bisse mehr kommen.


 
Das würde ich auf gar keinen Fall tun!! Besonders Barsche aber auch Zander schwimmen gern dem Köder hinterher und entweder sieht man diese Nachläufer im letzten Moment abdrehen oder zupacken! Die meisten Bisse bekomme ich fastdirekt unter der Rutenspitze, deshalb hebe ich den Köder auch immer gaaanz langsam aus dem Wasser. Wenn der Zander merkt, dass ihm der vermeintliche leckerbissen abhanden kommt packt er oft doch noch zu. Die letzten vier, fünf Meter einfach nur schnell einzukurbeln führt meiner Meinung also am ehesten dazu, dass die Nachläufer abdrehen und wir sie nicht fangen!!!


----------



## segelwoody (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

moin mioin leute,

hier ist segelwoody der an der elbe auf zander geht.

und die erfahrung gemacht an einem tag mit gufis und wobblern ca. 60,-- euro an einem tag verloren hat....

hab sonntag dem 01.10. meinen ersten zander billwerder gefangen. war nur ein 60er, aber aller anfang ist schwer, ich laß mich nicht entmutigen.
ich angel jetzt direkt am sperrwerk und dort hab ich bisher nur 2hänger gehabt. aber an der landspitze gegenüber von entenwerder an einem tag 60,-- euro verloren , seit dem angel ich dort nicht mehr so gern.
wenn ich dort mal angel hab ich in ner std. bestimmt 4 oder 5 hänger.
also ihr seht auf zander ohne hänger scheint wirklich nicht zu gehen......:v :v 

so, allseits petri heil und viel erfolg auf der jagd nach dem riesen glasauge......


----------



## Balzaa (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*



segelwoody schrieb:


> an einem tag 60,-- euro verloren , seit dem angel ich dort nicht mehr so gern.



wie hart.. 
verständlich.. dort würd ich auch nich mehr gern angeln..


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

@ segelwoody: Würde ich nicht sagen, dass Zander ohne Hänger nicht geht. Hatte bei meiner vor- und vorvorletzten Elbtour keine Köderverluste konnte aber dafür insgesamt 6 maßige Zander und einen ordentlichen Hecht fangen. Bei der letzten Elbtour hatte ich fünf Gummis abgerissen und keinen Zander gefangen.


----------



## Tim (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Hallo,

bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei Veit. Mal bekommt am alles gelöst, dann sind ruckzuck 5 Köder wech...
Das beste Mittel gegen Hänger und für dicke Fische ist absolute Köderkontrolle. Dafür muss auch das Gerät passen, evtl. sind die leichte Skeletor und die Dorschspin zu weich. Bei Gummifischen mit implantiertem Blei wird das Blei vom Gummi beim Aufschlagen auf den Boden abgefedert und das "tock" in der Rute geht verloren. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Ködern gehabt die ordentlich bebleit sind, man muss schneller fischen, dafür ist der Konatkt besser. Auch sind grosse Gummifische mit entsprechend mehr Blei leichter zu fischen als kleine, da mit mehr Blei und dem höheren Gewicht die Schnur leichter straff gehalten wird.
Je nach Angelplatz kann man sich auch etwas höher an der Böschung postieren, damit man den Köder mehr "von oben" kontrollieren kann. Zieht man mehr nach oben beim Zupfen kann man auch wieder mehr Blei nehmen. Bin ich nah am Ufer vor der Schüttung, dann senke ich in der Absinkphase die Rute bei gespannter Schnur leicht ab, damit der mit mehr Speed auf die Steine rummst. Dann natürlich blitzartig wieder anziehen. 
Falls man direkt in der Nähe von Buhnen angelt lohnt es sich auch auf die Buhne bzw von der Buhne zu gehen, damit man aus einem anderen Winkel ziehen kann. Klappt hin und wieder.

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## Elbfischer3 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*



Tim schrieb:


> ......
> Das beste Mittel gegen Hänger und für dicke Fische ist absolute Köderkontrolle. Dafür muss auch das Gerät passen, evtl. sind die leichte Skeletor und die Dorschspin zu weich.....



Neee die Dorschspin ist knüppelhart und hat ne reine Spitzenaktion. Wie gesagt, gehe ich damit auch Pilken auf der Ostsee und für Pilker und Gufis zwischen 30 und 100 Gramm ist sie vom Kontakt und von der Köderkontrolle wirklich gut. Die Skeletor ist auch ganz gut und im Stillwasser bis über 20 Gramm WG schön zu führen und im Fluss habe ich Gufis bis 8cm und 10 Gramm Bleikopf gut unter Kontrolle. Also daran kanns kaum liegen. Sicher gebe ich Dir Recht eine Rute im mittleren Wurfbereich von 30-70 Gramm, wie die Quantum Crypton Manie zu benutzen für schwerere Bleiköpfe oder aber Gufis ab 12cm aufwärts. Aber leider muss ich erstmal wieder auf diesen Rutentyp aufgrund Geldmangel verzichten. Schwere Bleiköpfe sind in der Elbe bei und der sichere Verlust der Gufis.

Gerade geht leider nicht viel mit Zandern und Hechten, aber wenns in 1-2 Wochen hoffentlich wie letztes Jahr losgeht, werde ich nichts unversucht lassen um endlich mal erfolgreich mit Gufi auf Zander zu fischen.


----------



## Malte (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

So ne Schei$e, nachdem ich heute das erste mal im Mittellandkanal geangelt und gleich 3 Drachkovitch Systeme und 7 Gufis verloren habe, dachte ich es gibts ein Rezept gegen Hänger in Steinpackungen!

Ich glaube ich werde es jetzt wie Veit machen und einfach die letzten paar Meter so einholen, anstatt zu zupfen!
Denn 3-4 Abrisse pro Stunde sind mir einfach zu viel!


----------



## moped (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

Servus zusammen,

ich konnte einige Hänger mehr lösen (nicht vermeiden!!) seit ich beim Huchenfischen Bananenjigs verwende. Ist physikalisch, meines Erachtens, auch logisch, schließlich ziehe ich den GuFi leichter über Hindernisse hinweg, wenn die Schnur ganz vorne am Jigkopf sitzt. Testet mal vor Euren Füßen an einem Felsen einen Eriekopf und anschließend einen Bananenkopf, ich finde der Bananenkopf fetzt viel geschmeidiger über den Felsen drüber!
Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## fireline (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*

hi,wer kennt das problem nicht,es ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden wie du eventuell wieder freikommen könntest,
nachdem alles fehlgeschlagen hat um wieder frei zukommen
nehm ich mir einen weidenast,bilde damit einen ring mit ca
30 cm durchmesser ,verschlinge die enden so oft bis der ring gut hält und führ in dann über die rolle und rute hinweg an die spitze und lass in dann an der schnur entlang ins wasser gleiten,funktioniert aber nur in der strömung,hilft manchmal,nicht immer
mfg


----------



## Barben Fischer (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hänger vermeiden trotz fängiger Führung - Gummifischführung am Fluss*



> nehm ich mir einen weidenast,bilde damit einen ring mit ca
> 30 cm durchmesser ,verschlinge die enden so oft bis der ring gut hält und führ in dann über die rolle und rute hinweg an die spitze und lass in dann an der schnur entlang ins wasser gleiten,funktioniert aber nur in der strömung,hilft manchmal,nicht immer




DAS ist nen sehr guten Tipp, praktiziere ich auch oft.

Je nach Gewässer und Platz ist es manchmal sogar möglich den "Kreis" mit eindrehen unter wasser zum Köder zu bringen (tönt blöd, aber wenn du am Ufer weit genug hinauf gehen kannst etc. kanns in bestimmen Fällen funktionieren).
Damit hab ich schon viele Köder gerettet


----------

